

How's my SSL? - steveklabnik
https://www.howsmyssl.com/

======
valarauca1
Perhaps my favorite thing about this site is if you pass every test you get a,
"Probably Okay" rating. Which perfectly illustrates how computer security
works.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7027255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7027255).

